# mobile broadband help needed



## mango7 (7 Jul 2012)

Hi
I have cancelled my fixed line broadband through financial reasons.
could someone please advise a reliable mobile(dongle) broadband provider for the ballincollig, cork area?
Any advice would be very much appreciated.

Was thinking of bill pay three or o2?


----------



## Woodie (7 Jul 2012)

Careful, if you are a medium to heavy internet user do not expect to get the same service from mobile broadband (midband) as you get from fixed line.  Then the service for each of of the providers will depend on specific local conditions and is very heavily dependent on number of users wanting to use the service.  In the evening speeds can drop below 0.5mbps  (to slow for streaming or gaming if anyone in your house is into that).   
You may be fortunate in your area to have a good service all the time but by its nature current mobile technology is not equal to fixed.  

As cashier said "ask other people in your area" or ask the reps on boards.ie (the operators have their own forums) and ask them to check it out.  Ask for a dongle on spec and if it does not work out you can send it back - be sure you arrange this before hand stating you want to trial the service.


----------



## 22+allin (7 Jul 2012)

I have done the same as you, I use meteor €20 per month i find it ok you can get a free trial for aweek pay deposit but you get your money back if you can't get good connection.


----------



## mango7 (7 Jul 2012)

Thanks for advice, really useful.
I do not expect quality to be as good as fixed line.
Any views on o2 or three?


----------



## Time (7 Jul 2012)

Three offers more choice of packages. O2 are all or nothing.


----------



## mango7 (8 Jul 2012)

do people find 15GB enough?


----------



## Time (8 Jul 2012)

Plenty in fairness. Unless you are downloading films all the time it is plenty.


----------



## Eithneangela (8 Jul 2012)

I live just 80 km south of Dublin, near a large town, and get appalling mobile broadband service from Vodafone. Their staff are not helpful, in fact a lot of the time they insist that the service is working when it obviously is not (I'm an ex-IT person so I do know a fair amount about the technology and the steps required to ensure that it's not a problem with laptop/modem/firewall etc.). So, even though you haven't mentioned Vodafone, just be aware from a very frustrated user of their service, that their coverage is not what they promise.


----------

